# Beethoven piano sonata #10 arranged for string quartet



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

An attempt at arranging Beethoven's beautiful sonata for string quartet :lol:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fbeethoven-sonata-no-10-for-sq


----------

